# Went after the diver



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Me and my son decided to go after some divers
















Another one off his bucket list















Feet up, kicked back









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therky42 (Jul 27, 2012)

nice pictures. Looks like he had fun.


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

I need one of those did you go guided with someone


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

3 nice Canvasbacks there ,hope it was more than just you and your boy.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm sure there was...:ac550:


droebuck said:


> 3 nice Canvasbacks there ,hope it was more than just you and your boy.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*self guided*



ja13654 said:


> I need one of those did you go guided with someone


It was self guided hunt. The pond we were hunting was loaded with them. We had shot opportunities at another 10 drakes, I just took pics and videos of them. I haven't gone through all of the videos yet but I had two drakes land 15yrds in front of the go-pros. As soon as the seasons over ill put together another highlight video like the one I did last year.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

droebuck said:


> 3 nice Canvasbacks there ,hope it was more than just you and your boy.


Good to see that theres a game warden on the board.

Seriously.... Let the man post pictures of himself on a memorsble hunt with his son. Im sure he knows the law and hunted accordingly.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm sure there was...:ac550:


We received MLD permits from the state for cans.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Russ757 said:


> Good to see that theres a game warden on the board.
> 
> Seriously.... Let the man post pictures of himself on a memorsble hunt with his son. Im sure he knows the law and hunted accordingly.


Yea Russ I figured it wasn't long before those comments started rolling in. I even received sever PM's from 2coolers regarding the number of cans in the pic, all were just kindly giving me a heads up about the jr game wardens patrolling the board.
One of these days im going to have enough time on my hands to sit around and count the number of birds folks have in their photos.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Those are some beautiful birds. Good job getting him on those birds.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

hope you had your combination hunting / picture taking license... 

seriously though ,,, great job and awesome pics...


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

wormburner said:


> Yea Russ I figured it wasn't long before those comments started rolling in. I even received sever PM's from 2coolers regarding the number of cans in the pic, all were just kindly giving me a heads up about the jr game wardens patrolling the board.
> One of these days im going to have enough time on my hands to sit around and count the number of birds folks have in their photos.


Keep doing what youre doing. Some people have nothing better to do but criticize others.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

*great job ðŸ'Ž*






wormburner said:


> It was self guided hunt. The pond we were hunting was loaded with them. We had shot opportunities at another 10 drakes, I just took pics and videos of them. I haven't gone through all of the videos yet but I had two drakes land 15yrds in front of the go-pros. As soon as the seasons over ill put together another highlight video like the one I did last year.


So just because your pond was loaded with birds that you're only allowed by law to take ONE of per day you decided it was okay to take three between two people? Call me a Jr. game warden if y'all want to but it's unethical and wrong. Also you're not teaching your son to have respect for the resource. But I guess this is the society we live in some people choose which laws they want to abide by, and if anyone calls them out they get chastised for hurting their feelings.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Popcorn with butter and Xtra salt please


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

wormburner said:


> We received MLD permits from the state for cans.


A very nice strap of ducks there!

We have plenty of Cans on our property and I would like to take more than 1 per hunter, they are fine eating! How easy is it to acquire and MLD?

Thanks...


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

droebuck said:


> So just because your pond was loaded with birds that you're only allowed by law to take ONE of per day you decided it was okay to take three between two people? Call me a Jr. game warden if y'all want to but it's unethical and wrong. Also you're not teaching your son to have respect for the resource. But I guess this is the society we live in some people choose which laws they want to abide by, and if anyone calls them out they get chastised for hurting their feelings.


Not only are you a JR game warden but a parental advisor as well :headknock. Jack of all trades! 
I may have missed something but I don't recall typing anything in my post of how many hunters we had, we could have had 10 for all you know they just weren't very photogenic. Thanks for the comments and ill make my new years resolution to do a better job of raising my son with more ethical values.


----------



## johnhol (Jan 14, 2014)

wormburner said:


> Not only are you a JR game warden but a parental advisor as well :headknock. Jack of all trades!
> I may have missed something but I don't recall typing anything in my post of how many hunters we had, we could have had 10 for all you know they just weren't very photogenic. Thanks for the comments and ill make my new years resolution to do a better job of raising my son with more ethical values.


Your post says me and my son. Not me my son and 10 other guys.


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

"Me and my son decided to go after some divers" . I must be a mathematician also because I understand this statement means TWO people. Were there more hunters, or are you going to stick with "could have been"?


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

*I forgot the dog*



johnhol said:


> Your post says me and my son. Not me my son and 10 other guys.


The dog has a hunting license also, guess I forgot to mention her.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

wormburner said:


> Not only are you a JR game warden but a parental advisor as well :headknock. Jack of all trades!
> I may have missed something but I don't recall typing anything in my post of how many hunters we had, we could have had 10 for all you know they just weren't very photogenic. Thanks for the comments and ill make my new years resolution to do a better job of raising my son with more ethical values.


Actually, if it was him and his son, it would have been eight additional hunters, based on his comment, 'we could have had 10 for all you know'...


----------



## johnhol (Jan 14, 2014)

wormburner said:


> The dog has a hunting license also, guess I forgot to mention her.


Man thats a good one.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Great pics and congrats on some beautiful cans. I've been fortunate enough to have some great Can hunts. They are quite the bird. How oldis your boy, when did he start shooting? Jr GW - go away.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

droebuck said:


> "Me and my son decided to go after some divers" . I must be a mathematician also because I understand this statement means TWO people. Were there more hunters, or are you going to stick with "could have been"?


could have been


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

We have limits for a reason but it's obvious these comments are falling on def ears. You people have no respect for the resource and honestly I expected more out of 2coolers. But I guess that's what it's about these days (one more bird on the strap for the internet pictures).


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

droebuck said:


> We have limits for a reason but it's obvious these comments are falling on def ears. You people have no respect for the resource and honestly I expected more out of 2coolers. But I guess that's what it's about these days (one more bird on the strap for the internet pictures).


Im sorry droe, if it upsetting you that much there were 8 of us total. Me my son, one of my buddies, one of his buddies 3 hookers and a tranny, we didn't know she/he was a tranny until the hunt was over though...promise. So we were well within our limits.


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Gap said:


> Great pics and congrats on some beautiful cans. I've been fortunate enough to have some great Can hunts. They are quite the bird. How oldis your boy, when did he start shooting? Jr GW - go away.


Thanks! Yes they are, having them land in the decoys 10yrd in front of us had my son awing. He's been shooting deer (ethically of course and within the limits of the law) since he was 7. He's been duck hunting since then as well but just really started to figure out his swing and lead last year. Its been a heck of a year for him, he's managed to kill his first mule deer, first green head, first banded bird and first can this year. Its been great for me as well getting experience it all with him.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

ethics are just a matter of opinion really. Nice birds.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Worm burner,

I haven't killed a can in awhile so if y'all were a bird over your limit you can call the extra one of the birds I didn't shoot! Hahahaha. 

But really, Good hunt congrats to your son.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

And then there were 2 Banned......3....2....1....

POOF!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice canvasbacks. Congrats to your son.

It amazes me that people want to accuse others of wrong doing when there is no evidence! We take pictures all the time of a single person holding straps full of birds and I sure wouldn't want to be accused of breaking the law for sharing a picture.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

He hasnt been banned yet!


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

seriously, we are talking about a man that had a great hunt with friends and family and people are immediately questioning his ethics, knowledge and respect of the law. Quit being ignant. If I post a pic of 4 hen mallards on a bird strap am I in jeopardy or being flamed as well. I have such evidence Roscoe.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

JR GAME WARDENS better stick it to me I'm 12 birds over my limit


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Congrats worm burner on awesome hunt way to get your son out there....I'm thankful my dad took me everytime he could...he got me hooked early in life and still enjoy as much as the first time I went with him


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Flight Cancelled said:


> View attachment 1927121
> 
> 
> JR GAME WARDENS better stick it to me I'm 12 birds over my limit


Ooooohhhhhh lawd hav merca!!! I hope you did not exceed the speed limit, inspection sticker was good, both blinkers worked, seat belt fastened securely and hands were at 10 & 2. You had to of used your punt gun to kill that many birds


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flight Cancelled said:


> View attachment 1927121
> 
> 
> JR GAME WARDENS better stick it to me I'm 12 birds over my limit


Not only are you over the limit, but those look to be lead shot birds by the feather disruption pattern that I see. Calling TPWD now.

LOL. Great strap


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Flight Cancelled said:


> Congrats worm burner on awesome hunt way to get your son out there....I'm thankful my dad took me everytime he could...he got me hooked early in life and still enjoy as much as the first time I went with him


 Thanks he loves it ALMOST as much as me, BTW Nice strap of birds. Im trying to get him on a nice widgeon drake, we've only killed one this season and it was a hen.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

wow some pretty birds!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Some folks just walk around miserable all day looking for something to gripe about but they don't last long around here.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Some gizzard gumbo would hit the spot on a day like this...


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Flight Cancelled said:


> View attachment 1927121
> 
> 
> JR GAME WARDENS better stick it to me I'm 12 birds over my limit


I see some illegal untagged dekes in the background.. you are pathetic.....


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

regulator said:


> I see some illegal untagged dekes in the background.. you are pathetic.....


Yes tags wore off to lazy to put em back on, you wouldn't believe how easy them birds fall with some 3" 7-1/2s....it was nice to have groups come in close usually I can only get 3 shots off but we lost plug fixing the spring in the gun...those extra 3 shots helps add to the limit quickly


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Great Hunt !!!! Glad to see you spending some quality time with your boy !!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Some gizzard gumbo would hit the spot on a day like this...


You're a sick man Walker...guess that's why I like you lmao.

TH


----------



## SuperScooter (Oct 27, 2012)

Post op or pre op??


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

SuperScooter said:


> Post op or pre op??


Hopefully post op then he could play the " I didn't know card"hwell:


----------

